# Alkoholiker Test...



## Buterfly (8 Sep. 2008)

Dies ist kein Scherz! Versuch es einfach
mal.
Und nicht schummeln!
BITTE schummel nicht, sonst biste
nachher
nicht so verblüfft wie es viele schon
waren!

Angeblich aus der Bundeshauptstadt kommt
dieser kleine, aber frappierende
Intelligenztest; aus dem
Daimler Chrysler Internet.

Also:

Zähle, wie viele "F" in folgendem Text
vorkommen:

FINISHED FILES ARE THE RE-

SULT OF YEARS OF SCIENTIF-

IC STUDY COMBINED WITH THE

EXPERIENCE OF YEARS

Geschafft? Erst unten weiterlesen, nachdem
gezählt worden ist!

O.k.?

Alkoholiker erkennen nur 3 F.

Falsch, es sind sechs - kein Witz!

Zurück nach oben und noch mal lesen!

Die Lösung gibt's dann weiter unten...

Das Gehirn kann das Wort "OF" nicht
verarbeiten. Wahnsinn, oder?

Wer alle sechs F auf Anhieb zählt, ist ein
Genie; drei ist normal (wegen des Alkohols).

LOL... ​


----------



## Katzun (8 Sep. 2008)

ui ich glaube ich sollte mir mal gedanken machen


----------



## AMUN (8 Sep. 2008)

Das scheint eine Adminkrankheit zu sein


----------



## Muli (10 Sep. 2008)

Bin da schonmal durchgefallen!

Also beim nächsten Chefetagen-Treff gibt es nur Wasser!

Oder andere klare Feinheiten


----------



## General (10 Sep. 2008)

Habe nicht ein F gesehen:3dconfused:


----------



## Katzun (11 Sep. 2008)

blupper schrieb:


> Habe nicht ein F gesehen:3dconfused:




ui, dann solltest dir echt gedanken machen


----------



## Buterfly (11 Sep. 2008)

blupper schrieb:


> Habe nicht ein F gesehen:3dconfused:




Mir ist das Selbe passiert wo ich den Test gemacht habe 

Ich glaub wir zwei sollten uns einweisen lassen


----------



## Stefan102 (19 Nov. 2011)

Alle 6 gefunden


----------



## DER SCHWERE (19 Nov. 2011)

*F?
*​


----------



## Ludger77 (28 Nov. 2011)

Cool!
Wo is' mein Alk -hicks!


----------



## Punisher (28 Nov. 2011)

Ich hab alle 12 F gefunden


----------



## Nicci72 (28 Nov. 2011)

Buterfly schrieb:


> Dies ist kein Scherz! Versuch es einfach
> mal.
> Und nicht schummeln!
> BITTE schummel nicht, sonst biste
> ...



Sorry, aber was´n das für´n ulkiges Rätsel??? Und was hat das mit Intelligenz zu tun??? Warum soll mein Gehirn das Wort "of" nicht verarbeiten können??? Sorry, aber soviel ALK kann ich gar nicht saufen um so´ne Analphabetin zu werden...:mussweg:


----------



## woodyjezy (28 Nov. 2011)

Also mein Gehirn verarbeitet "of" nicht, ich hab lediglich 3 f gefunden!

Is aber ein lustiger "Test"!


----------



## newbie26 (18 Jan. 2012)

Schließe mich Nicci72 an. Egal wesen Gehirn (of) nicht verarbeiten kann. In so einem Fall bekomme ich eine art Test. Und wenn einer wissen will wieviele F da stehen dann zähle ich sie halt Buchstabe für Buchstabe.

Aber zu dieser art Test zähle ich das hier auch. Und das kann man auch mit Alkohol lesen  voraussetzung man kann lesen.

Afugrnud enier Sduite an enier Elingshcen Unvirestiät ist es eagl,
in wlehcer Rienhnelfoge die Bcuhtsbaen in eniem Wrot sethen, das
enizg wcihitge dbaei ist, dsas der estre und lzete Bcuhtsbae am
rcihgiten Paltz snid. Der Rset knan ttolaer Bölsdinn sien, und du
knasnt es torztedm onhe Porbelme lseen. Das ghet dseahlb, wiel
wir nchit Bcuhtsbae für Bcuhtsbae enizlen lseen, snodren Wröetr
als Gnaezs.

mfg
newbie26


----------

